# dear talk classical anecdote to my pals on TC



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yesterday was the greatess day i finally receive this cd of Pierre de Manchicourt on the Brabant ensemble, i was thrill i have wait so long, let's all hail hyperion for this.Thank you mister Stephen Rice, we have the same taste for music of renaissance, i would love to have him has a TC buddy or a facebook friend, sutch a class act whit a refined taste for classical music, i confess im one of his fanboy.

I wish more cd of Brabant ensemble would be available at HMV record store in down town.Like Cypriano de rore , Dominique Phinot, Pierre Moulu ect...your ensemble dear sir his one of the best ensemble, i was rarely disapointed.

Than i have an anecdote out of the blue totalk about.People only see surface nazi, they hate minority they hate gays.Before i would not care of these neo-nazi, but when i discover the dark side of nazism outside racism of minority everyone see.I discover something else, there are far right capitalist nazi
they dont necessarly hate immigrant but they scorn people like me, since i'm very depressive and suffer major anxiety i can't work , so i received a wellfare check, this guy dosen consider this illness, if your not handicaped physically your fit to work even if your in piece emotionally and have
anxiety that totally ruin your life.He was on my facebook he eventually said i will flush me and i answer back f*** you , your a hater of the mentally ill what your problem, flush me i dont care, stinking nazi.

People these days imagine neo nazi hate minority and like there white brothers poor or rich.
No there capitalist, if you dont work they will hate you, even if you have a darn good reason,
if my life was not all about misery and despair my daily bread i would work if i felt better , if i had this perfect girlfriend, but womans in a generala sense whiteout sexism avoid depressive guys and like to laught of people that suffer anxiety, not all of them but a considerable number of them.But in reverse man go out whit '' depressive women'' crazy women and dont juge someone whit anxiety like this.Who said life would be fair.

Think of something else if we where and all white nation these nazi would pick up on people whit mental illness issue.

I recalled nazism exterminated the mentally ill during ww2, no one ever talk about this ever...
Society is program to hate people whit mental illness this is heritage of nazism, but hating minority
put them in the bad guys category so these far right economic capitalist will hate there brethen there white brothers instead but secretly they hate non white.

So if we were all mentally fit and healty they would hate minority, if quebec would seperated immigrant would be kick out, so minority dont think these fachist like you because you works and have cash, they are hypocrites and haters.

See there is no far right of the left(if you understand) in canada there is only far right of the capitalist.Than these nazi are accepted in society there not racist but there hater of the poor
and quebec like canada accept these guys view, to them it's not biggotery.

But whit all said , i admit some people are slacker dont wont to work or fit to work, it's because of people like this i get crap or people like me get crap, i have a ''contrainte severe'' this is not me that decide this it's my doctor.Im not feeling well, i dont have fun ever, life is sorrow to me.

What an insult this dude made what everyone on wellfare that or not physically handicap should work if not there slacker and a** h***, than i says to these people go to hell.

I dont have any far wright people on my facebook now , this military is a nuts and a darn stupid *******, scorn me, but if you ever get depress and you become what i become you wont find it funny capitalist nazi, i wish this would happen to him he would see how fun life is when your sick.

There are two type of nazi one is about hating minority the other one hating wellfare people has a whole, since they dont beleive in mental illness.And to these people if your mentally ill your either a schizoid(not my case ) or an authistic(like LOLWUT) mention.

Now all my contact on facebook are communist, center left and one center right.But i know this crap work also whit leftist some leftist are capitalist and scorn me too.

Fachism is faschism and if you tell people .

whit mental issue there slacker because they dont work,
your pathetic has hell and lack in humanity.

I respect and honnor those that work and know some of there money help me out and i thank them all.I wish i could work but wright now im too depressed and dont fell well, i hope you guys wont judge me for this.

Have a nice days everyone and go to hell and burn economic faschist you want to gaz the poor is that it, your jaleous of people not working because you have to you hate working ? fine go on stupid wellfare see how life is fun , you eat crappy food, you can't pay yourself luxury, i dont have a darn cell in 2016, i struggle to by myself new PC, i have difficulty to live whit 945$ a month, when you pay your rent your food, clothing what left dept.

Some people lack in class and are really evil you know...

I hope you guys uunderstand me and wont take side whit this nazi scumbag.if racism is wrong than 
this bigotery of the mentally ill is wrong too , they should not be double standard.

Have a nice day , today im seeing my doctor,hoping everything gonna go well for me.Please people dont bash on depressive folks some of them are suicidal you wont there death on your conscience, are you happy when someone jump in front of a subway wagon or jump of a brigde and end his or her's life, i hope not, try to understand...

And not all people that are mentally sick are
Retards
schizoid
authistic
crazy

There are about hundred of mental illness, there are not all dumb slacker, they feel guilty of not working i can tell you this... try to understand, think whit your heart not whit stinking money value.

I would like to finish this by saying perhaps this is not the right place to post this on TC i will understand if you move my post elsewhere, have a great wonderful day.:tiphat:


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Deprofundis, I am glad that you are able to get help. Not everyone is a harsh, fascist, uncaring primitive. I greatly respect you and would take your company over millionaire bankers any day of the week (in another time these people will be known as criminals). I have found you to be a person of integrity and quality. I find it very sad that we live in a world where people are so superficial and ignorant. Stay close to people who care and respect you. You do not deserve to be treated harshly, threatened, bullied, made to feel bad. People who do this are the ones who really need help, they have REAL problems, they bring violence into the world.

I love you and care for you as a fellow human being. 

_and buddy_, thanks for all your unique and original posts!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Klassic said:


> Deprofundis, I am glad that you are able to get help. Not everyone is a harsh, fascist, uncaring primitive. I greatly respect you and would take your company over millionaire bankers any day of the week (in another time these people will be known as criminals). I have found you to be a person of integrity and quality. I find it very sad that we live in a world where people are so superficial and ignorant. Stay close to people who care and respect you. You do not deserve to be treated harshly, threatened, bullied, made to feel bad. People who do this are the ones who really need help, they have REAL problems, they bring violence into the world.
> 
> I love you and care for you as a fellow human being.
> 
> _and buddy_, thanks for all your unique and original posts!


Klassic - you are a saint.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

Who should be the canonizer?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear that you have experienced discrimination. Fortunately, as Klassic pointed out, not everyone is cruel and prejudiced. You have a group of caring friends here on TC. I think that the majority of TC members are empathetic about mental health issues. 

In fact, many great composers struggled with mental illness. Schumann and Rachmaninoff come to mind as the most famous examples. So you are in good company with some very well-respected fellow sufferers!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Deprofundis

I read carefully through your post. I dont think you will find anyone on TC who judges you. If your pyschological condition means you cant work - that is tough - and totally understandable. Not working is really quite depressing in itself if it means you cant earn money or do anything useful for society. Nobody really wants that - except maybe the truly idle.

So my advice is check your settings on facebook - keep your account hidden from all but friends - otherwise there will always be some nasty trolls ready to kick you if they can - and you are easy prey. So increase the privacy on your account and you will not have to tolerate these haters.

Glad you CDs arrived from Hyperion and also glad you have music - that's a lot and a great consolation.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Yesterday was the greatess day i finally receive this cd of Pierre de Manchicourt on the Brabant ensemble, i was thrill i have wait so long, let's all hail hyperion for this.Thank you mister Stephen Rice, we have the same taste for music of renaissance, i would love to have him has a TC buddy or a facebook friend, sutch a class act whit a refined taste for classical music, i confess im one of his fanboy.
> 
> I wish more cd of Brabant ensemble would be available at HMV record store in down town.Like Cypriano de rore , Dominique Phinot, Pierre Moulu ect...your ensemble dear sir his one of the best ensemble, i was rarely disapointed.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I've had dysthemia (low grade depression) my whole life. Didn't stop me from having a fine career and am currently financially independent. I defeated depression. I didn't allow it to defeat me.

I tried various anti-depressants and each had horrible side effects. I found exercise helped me a lot, especially nice long walks in the fresh air, which I do every morning.

You need to talk to a good psychologist who will be empathetic with you and work these feelings out. Stay away from the "pill-pushers". Staying away from Facebook is also a healthy thing, in my opinion. Avoiding family and so called "friends" who re-enforce negative self-worth is important too. I left my parents because they always made me feel like crap.

You need to change things that are making you feel bad.

I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I hope this article by Thick Naht Hanh can be inspirational  I think he is a wonderful hero! Peace and love to you 
http://www.mindful.org/healing-the-child-within/


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I know I'm a rather crass fella in much of my TC interaction, but I have a very strong philosophy of brotherhood and human compassion in real life. I think a wise existence means being conscious of the fact that we need each other. There is no such thing as a self-made-human-being. And those who boast about being greater are deeply deluded. Every genius is always the product of some society. I WILL NEVER LOOK DOWN ON THOSE WHO STRUGGLE! If my life is good it is not good because I have made it that way on my own, I am always linked to a social network of goods and people. 

Some people grow up in very adverse circumstances, they really suffer, and this suffering affects them in a negative way. 

Take the greatest athlete; take the most balanced human being, go back in time, subject them to abuse, deprivation, cruelty, neglect, lack of love, education and nutrition, YOU WILL NO LONGER HAVE THE GREATEST ATHLETE, YOU WILL NO LONGER HAVE THE MOST BALANCED HUMAN BEING. It is very sad that people boast of their well-being, it is even sadder that they look down on people who have not had all of their privileges and advantages. We have got to get beyond this as a society. People need help because they have gone through LOTS of trauma and tragedy. Do not kick them when their down, this is cowardly and cruel. I am going to live the rest of my life thinking about other people's struggles and having compassion --- not judging them from my own privileged existence!

No one thinks. One day you could be driving down the road and BAM! next thing you know you wake up in the hospital crippled. This happens every day! Now the world will look at you differently, you will be judged as incompetent and useless. People can be very mean, but you know what makes life worth living??? Not mean people, but kind people! Let us all try to be better at this. 

When I read your story deprofundis it hurt my heart. You are a human being with dignity and beauty. I hope all this harshness in the world melts away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

When I read this it seems a good idea to consider an adoption.

Giving advice about medicine here on TC is inappropiate in my view.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I've had dysthemia (low grade depression) my whole life. Didn't stop me from having a fine career and now being completely financially independent.
> 
> Stay away from those anti-depression drugs. They can put you into a low-grade state that makes you even more depressed. They can permanently mess up your brain, as well as giving you permanent physical symptoms like constant twitching. They can also, in some people, act as dangerous stimulants, making one manic and out of control. They can also make one suicidal, a side effect buried in the small print. The fact that these drugs are still being prescribed is an absolute scandal!
> 
> ...


Anti-depressive drugs help many people. Like any psychoactive medication, they can have side effects, but if they had the frequent severity of side effects you are inferring, they would have been withdrawn years ago. You don't do anyone any favors by making anecdotal broad statements about the treatment of what can be a challenging condition for many people. To whom it may concern: trust a good psychiatrist, not a classical music poster.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Since this is not a classical discussion, I'm moving it to the community forum. But please continue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

DaveM said:


> Anti-depressive drugs help many people. Like any psychoactive medication, they can have side effects, but if they had the frequent severity of side effects you are inferring, they would have been withdrawn years ago. You don't do anyone any favors by making anecdotal broad statements about the treatment of what can be a challenging condition for many people. To whom it may concern: trust a good psychiatrist, not a classical music poster.


That is exactly my point and it is mentioned before ,go to a good psychiatrist and hopefully you get a treatment wich is beneficial for you.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Because I don't know you personally or at all, all I can say is what Traverso has said.

Also people who are slightly mentally unbalanced, have disorders and who are born with disabilities (to name a few), should definitely not be excluded in society.
The way the modern economy runs in most countries seem to put the aforementioned aside, in a category of almost exclusion. It may not be the same everywhere but it _is_ One of those things in life.
We really do need more compassion in general, in the modern world. Everything is so competitive, which for me can throw out the sense of humanity in life.

As far as depression, I'm a "creative" person who suffers from mild depression. It is a result for me of a lot of things in my assessment, such as my disconnect with other people. It can get bad at times but it is also balanced out by my element of ambition and potential narcissism. I'm generally a really "living in my head" person. But I have a job and I'm supporting for myself, so I don't know how dangerous it is for me.

I don't want to get deep into it but I'm here to show my support :tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Also, my job puts me directly out of my immediate comfort zone where I have to converse with customers and talk to people all through the shift. Sometimes challenging yourself can be all you need, but again I don't know you personally so I won't make assumptions


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> There is no such thing as a self-made-human-being. And those who boast about being greater are deeply deluded. Every genius is always the product of some society. I WILL NEVER LOOK DOWN ON THOSE WHO STRUGGLE! If my life is good it is not good because I have made it that way on my own, I am always linked to a social network of goods and people.


The kindest words written.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm a simple man. I thought this thread was about deer talk, it being deer season. I now realize that you have no idea when deer season is and probably haven't even had a chance to get out and do any scouting this season anyhow. 

Since I live in a rural area, own guns and spend time outdoors, you would probably guess me to be a Nazi. I'm not a Nazi, but I do pay about a third of what I make in taxes, some of which goes to support people who can't find work. Some of it also goes to pay for those nice new bombers our country is building. If you are mentally unbalanced and can't hold a job, simple folk like me just say you have a screw loose. Nothing wrong with that, its just a statement of fact. You are who the welfare system is for.

Myself, I couldn't handle being on the dole. I have to know when my next pay check is. That's why I had to take a strait job and play music on the side. 

If you ever do get out and have a go at finding some work, I found a great support group for people who hate their jobs. Its called "Everybody". They meet down at the bar.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mister Nate miller did you know actually all the side effect of the anti-depressor my doctor prescribed glaucome, suicidal tendencies, nose bleed, shaking, irritation, aggressivity lack of energy, drowsyness, impotence, hyper somnolence and insomnia , im cardiac and celexa is verboten and dangerous to cardiac people and in my familly people die like fly of stroke ... may i says more there are like 45 side effect to this rat poison, i go see my doc for help not for scre*** my life more. Thank you


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

did i forgot risk of epilepsy nose bleeding , this is worst than rat poison , nazi doctor


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

all i wanted was wellbuttrin an anti depressor that dosen cause all this crap it has 7 side effect non has to do whit impotence or epilepsy or very hurtful side effect, what you whant people like me to fetch a rope and strung me up high.... i dont get it


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

wellbuttrin is an anti depressor that dosen cause impotence that reduce the need the craaving for smoking it's perfect for me but this darn a** h*** dosen whant to prescribed me this no he prescribed me this rat poison called celexa im so angry even hitler anger is pale in my eye, even pol pot madness is pale when i think of him i wish him the worst... am i clear he is not there to hell but to worsen thing for me, and my attention defficit disorder foget it he dosen whant to solve this problem and whant me to send me to work or ask me if im ready im in piece godammit i never been so sad so angry im boiling it's not blood running in my veins anymore it's spite anger and hate to this point...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

do you need more arguments???


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> do you need more arguments???


nah, you sound like you should be on disability. I don't see how you would be employable


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Nate Miller said:


> nah, you sound like you should be on disability. I don't see how you would be employable


This comes across as condescending. You had the chance to be kind but failed.


----------

